# Heading to Whistler



## Bill4728 (Aug 18, 2009)

I saw able to get a last minute get-a-way (offered by the resort) to our TS in Whistler for this weekend.  Can't wait!!   

The resorts offers last minute cash stays when there are open rooms.  There were no rooms available last weekend for this weekend but someone must have cancelled because there was a 3 night stay available this morning. So for $150/night we got a 2 bed at Club Intrawest!! 

My DD was really thrilled since she second year at her teaching job starts in a week and this will be her last fling of the summer. 

PS I was ill last winter and our only trip last spring was to Europe, so I didn't get to go to Whistler like we try to do a couple of time a year. So really happy we could go now.

 We'll be heading back for the Olympics!!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 18, 2009)

Outstanding!!!  We celebrated our 20th wedding anniversary at Club Intrawest Whistler last August.  I am sure you will have a great time.  I really appreciate the way you monitor the threads and the information you provide.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 18, 2009)

Great!  Enjoy!

I for one am not a Whistler kind of a guy....but I know many who are so enjoy, enjoy, enjoy! 

It's a very pretty place and a pretty drive on the Sea to Sky Hwy.


----------



## eal (Aug 19, 2009)

We are going to Whistler for a week in 11 more sleeps - I can hardly wait!

And the "icing" on our Whistler "cake" is that our son has just moved to Squamish, about 45 minutes down the highway.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 19, 2009)

eal said:


> We are going to Whistler for a week in 11 more sleeps - I can hardly wait!
> 
> And the "icing" on our Whistler "cake" is that our son has just moved to Squamish, about 45 minutes down the highway.


Moved to Squamish?

What he going to do there?


----------



## eal (Aug 19, 2009)

As surprising as it might seem in this economic climate, both he and his partner got jobs there.  My daughter, who lives in Victoria, has also been offered a job in Squamish.  

Maybe things are opening up because of the Olympics?


----------

